

Ask HN: Our code review checklist. Love it or hate it, but add your comments - brainsqueezer
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lct10jhe3FotsqkeCsVPkM_UMq4jMC5otslydJu7-8s/view

======
brainsqueezer
You can comment here on HN or edit in the following link:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lct10jhe3FotsqkeCsVPkM_U...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lct10jhe3FotsqkeCsVPkM_UMq4jMC5otslydJu7-8s/edit)

